# Posting digital pictures on this forum ??



## hhersh (Apr 19, 2007)

Would someone with a little experience please tell me how to get a picture from my digital camera to these forums ?


----------



## squeezy (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm assuming you have already downloaded your pics to a folder in your computer. There is a bit of a learning curve to this website, but works great once you get the hang of it.

Go to  http://www.imageshack.us/ get registered and you can upload what you wish and they will resize to forum size for you to paste in the message box here in thumbnail size, which people can click on. That takes them to Image Shack to see the full size pic ....

Don't give up if you don't succeed on your first try ... just ask for more help.

Hope this works out for you friend!


----------

